
The Derail of Desires - hongchao
http://hongchao.me/desires/
======
nico_h
Cue Musk’s goal of making desirable electric cars. As an attempt to use desire
to alter species wide outcome.

~~~
wikitopx
It does not seem relevant

~~~
nico_h
you should read Musk’s “Tesla Secret master plan “ then:

“”[...]the overarching purpose of Tesla Motors (and the reason I am funding
the company) is to help expedite the move from a mine-and-burn hydrocarbon
economy towards a solar electric economy, which I believe to be the primary,
but not exclusive, sustainable solution.“”

[https://www.tesla.com/blog/secret-tesla-motors-master-
plan-j...](https://www.tesla.com/blog/secret-tesla-motors-master-plan-just-
between-you-and-me)

The point being that he has to make sexy / desirable car that other people
would rather buy and drive rather than ICE carbon-based polluting cars.

------
AllegedAlec
Note for writer: the singular of 'species' is 'species'.

------
trevyn
Something to consider: Which individuals would be capable of and personally
benefit from mimetically manipulating your own desires and systems of belief,
and is there any evidence that they have done so?

~~~
nico_h
Guru in sects would be an example. If you see people unconditionally
supporting a company then someone has succeeded in highjacking their mimetic
drive.

